# Tornado derails train



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/fierce-tornados-caught-on-tape-in-midwest-25695965


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Incredible!!*

I saw this on Yahoo last night and just couldn't believe the shear size and power of that twister. Litterally made the train just disappear and knocked the cars off the track....ohhhh babbbyy!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> I saw this on Yahoo last night and just couldn't believe the shear size and power of that twister. Litterally made the train just disappear and knocked the cars off the track....ohhhh babbbyy!!




But you can't really see what happened to the train.

They should have took an after shot huh?

Picture being in the stadium and getting hit by one?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought the traincam shot of the cars behind the locomotive being swept from the tracks was more impressive. The tankcar gaining on the locomotive was particularly impressive!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

That WASN"T impressive....Geesh!! That train was carrying Jet parts for some 747's and some fuselages for some 737's...two were damaged. Looked pretty darn big to me!!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*More Impressiveness!!*

Yeah Gunner just saw the video of the Tank car out of the mist and that was impressive too!!


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

the tanker was bouncing I couldn't imagine the reaction that you would need to keep from getting rammed by the cars behind you


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

glgraphix said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/fierce-tornados-caught-on-tape-in-midwest-25695965





infernisdiem said:


> the tanker was bouncing I couldn't imagine the reaction that you would need to keep from getting rammed by the cars behind you


The link was not working for me?

This the same video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WADnriWzJes


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that's the same video, Ed ... if I recall correctly.

TJ


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty amazing watching those cars get tossed around as if they were HO scale and not the real McCoy!!!! 

Carl


----------

